# Cast Pro Rods



## Ryan Y

Hey Tommy. 

We ended up the week catching a bunch of pups and black drum in the 4 to 6 pound range. I got most of mine on the 10 foot Cast Pro including catching 3 black drum at once and 2 black drum another time on two three hook bottom rigs all in the same size range.

I also caught a yearling on the ten foot rod.

They all got worked.


----------



## Tommy

That is outstanding!!!

I bet those fish were a blast on the 10' CPS. How did it handle the workout??

Glad you guys got into the fish. It looks like we zigged (north beach, cape point) when we should have zagged (ramp 55). 

If all goes well I'm going back in a few days.

Tommy


----------



## Ryan Y

I'd love to as well. Here was one more of you bowed on the point with the 6-10.


----------



## Tommy

Thanks for posting the pic. Looks like "the squall" coming up in the background. 

Let's go!!


----------



## huckfinn38

Tommy are you using one of the factory rods or a custom?


----------



## Tommy

Jeb, 

I fished both the factory rod and a Ryan Young custom last week. Ryan used a different guide layout on the custom with one less guide, I like it. 

The drum was caught on the factory rod.

Tommy


----------

